# Judge 69 trunk emblem?



## IGOTGOAT (Sep 4, 2010)

Did the 1969 Judges have the metal GTO badge on the right rear trunk face?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I chose this pic because it's supposed to be Wangers car. Saw many others with the badge too....

Carousel Red Orange 1969 Judge Hardtop - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail

And if you want to know about Wangers:
http://www.geetotiger.com/JimWangers.htm

And his collection:
http://www.geetotiger.com/wangers_collection.htm


----------

